
Antonio Petruccelli's Published 'Fortune' Covers - prismatic
http://www.fulltable.com/VTS/p/pet/menu.htm
======
tomcooks
FERT FERT FERT at the bottom of that cover is the motto of the House of Savoy.

Also known as "Frappez, entrez, rompez tout!" (Break in, enter and break
everything) among a certain french extreme music fringe.

------
andrewgioia
I hadn't seen these or heard of Petruccelli but these are really nice covers.
The stories are cool too, particularly the turnaround time on December 1938.

Interestingly these were ~$20 each in today's dollars. It was really going
after a specific demographic as "the Ideal Super-Class Magazine"[1] I guess.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortune_(magazine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortune_\(magazine\))

~~~
rebuilder
The december 1938 cover had a puzzling detail - he had perspective issues and
resorted to building a model, taking photos, and having the negatives
developed... for a pentacle, not a terribly complicated shape. Peculiar. Then
again, failing at something while under time pressure can get you to lock up
to the point where drastic measures are needed.

------
jamestimmins
It's amusing that the price from 1935 is $1/issue and $10/year. That's almost
exactly the price of many subscriptions nearly 85 years later. I assume the
economics of magazines have changed dramatically.

